# Netzwerkkarte nicht erkannt



## Tomassini (9. September 2003)

Hi vorab ich bin ein Linux Neuling.
Hab zwar schon einiges mit wi.. gearbeitet, will aber jetzt mal was neues ausprobieren.
ALso mein Problem.
Ich habe eine D-Link Netzwerkkarte eingebaut. Diese wird aber sobald ich die Netzwerkkonfig. starte und einenneue Ã¶ffne, nicht angezeigt. Alle mÃ¶glichen, aber halt meine nicht.
Gut ich habe den LinuX Treiber auf CD im Lauferk liegen. Jetzt habe ich versucht dieses Verzeichnis rÃŒber in den Pfad lib/modules/2.4.20-8/kernel/drivers/net zu kopieren, aber er lÃ€sst mich nicht sagt ich habe keine Berechtigung.
Bei einigen Sachen ist mir aufgefallen das Linux immer ein "admin Passwort " verlangt, aber da verlangt er gar nix und lÃ€sst mich einfach nichts kopieren. wenn ich mich als rrot anmelde kann ich zwar was kopieren, aber das wars dann..
SO meine Frage gibts einen Trick wie ich diesen Treiber wohin auch immer installieren kann, bzw. was mach ich falsch. Bei der Netzwerkkarte bietet er mir immer nur die Dateien an, welche im pc gespeichert sind, aber keine MÃ¶glichkeit ein anderes LFW oder so zu suchen.
Wie gesagt ich bin neuling und versuche mich gerade zum ersten Mal....
Bitte um Hilfe. GruÃ? Tomassini


----------

